

People are killing people over sneakers, how can we change this? - joogteam
http://www.getjoog.com

======
joogteam
Did you know that people are killing each other over the biggest name brand
sneakers?

Most of these people don't know that they could be saving money on them and
not worry about the violence that comes with finding limited editions by using
Joog. Joog has a community of users that are searching for deals in their
local stores and outlets and sharing them to our social deal sharing platform
for others to benefit and save money.

We call this paying it forward for our sneakerhead community. What do you guys
think?

